

World of Warcraft lost three million subscribers in three months - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/world-of-warcraft-lost-three-million-subscribers-in-three-months-2015-5

======
sireat
This seems an incredible loss of subscribers(from 10M to 7M in 3 months)
especially considering that didn't WoW just release a new expansion?

While there must have been some subscriber loss, my hunch is that Blizzard
simply changed reporting on what they consider a subscriber (ie Internet Cafes
in Asia and so on).

Could be that I am just biased against Business Insider stories.

~~~
justjimmy
It's the biggest/sharpest drop in WoW history. I used to go back to WoW once
in a while, just to get back in a familiar surroundings, check out new content
etc. But I've missed the last 2 expansions cause it is so _different_ now.
It's a completely different game, and it just moves further away from what a
MMORPG is with each expansion.

I don't think calling it a MMO is even accurate anymore…

~~~
zcdziura
What do you mean by that? By all accounts, it's still an MMO (heck, even with
the subscriber loss, it's the most successful MMO out there).

------
notjustanymike
Not entirely surprising, these things don't last forever.

